# Top Bar Beekeeping Class Newnan, Georgia



## Steve717 (Sep 23, 2007)

Coweta Beekeepers Association - Top Bar Beekeeping Weekend Intensive 101 Class 

Dates: March 9 & 10, 2013

Location:
Coweta Extension Office 
255 Pine Road
Newnan, Georgia 30263

Cost: $175 early registration, after March 1st $200

The Top Bar Beekeeping Weekend Intensive 101 two day class will start at 8:30 A.M. and end at 4:00 P.M. each day. Christy Hemenway will teach the class and cover four areas, beekeeping history, bee biology, pests and diseases, and top bar hive management.
Breakfast and lunch is included each day.

The class is designed for someone who is interested in learning to keep bees in top bar hives. They run the gamut from new-bee to old-bee. Students have included raw novices (to all beekeeping), people with previous top bar experience seeking more information, and both former and current Langstroth beekeepers looking for specific how-to's of top bar hives, along with a different outlook on beekeeping.

So... just what did bees do before beekeepers? Searching for an answer to what seemed a simple question; Christy Hemenway launched her own investigation into what was really behind the growing problems with honeybees. She soon came to the conclusion that with honey bees, less is more, in other words, less human manipulation is better for the honeybee. This insight led Christy to found Gold Star Honeybees ® in 2007 to advance a low-tech, natural beekeeping system known as the top bar hive. The most important feature of a top bar hive is that it allows the bees to make their beeswax honeycombs in accord with their own natural systems, in a non-toxic hive environment. A Gold Star top bar hive is clean and green and supports the making of natural beeswax, beeswax made by bees, for bees.

For more information and to register
http://www.goldstarhoneybees.com/products/10-Education/146-/

What is a TBB101 Weekend Intensive 
http://www.goldstarhoneybees.com/images/what%20is%20a%20tbb101%20weekend%20intensive.pdf


----------

